# I lost the paddle for my breadmaker . . . can you help me make bread with my Kitchenaid??



## rootzdawta (May 22, 2005)

I got the breadmaker for $15 at the thrift store so I don't want to pay $26 to replace the paddle. But I love fresh bread. I've got a Kitchenaid stand mixer. Can you point me in the right direction in terms of tips/instructions on how to use it to make breads? Thanks!


----------



## jellop (Dec 11, 2006)

Someone I know (not me, I promise) just took the paddle off the display model at the store.

I have no idea on the KitchenAid. Sorry.


----------



## allnaturalmom (May 31, 2006)

Follow the recipe(s) in the manual that came with your mixer a few times and then you will get the feel for it. It will make other recipes easier to convert or to make up yourself. Read all of the bread making tips in there too. Very helpful. (If you don't have your manual anymore, call kitchenaid cs - the number should be printed on your mixer, and get one. Call and tell them you lost it and they will send it free of charge. Or, depending on the model it may be available to download from their website.)

Check out the Kitchenaid discussion forum. There is a lot of great information and recipes... not just on bread making, but all kinds of great things to make with your mixer.









http://www.kitchenaidconversations.c...ms/default.asp

Scroll down to the bread recipes link. Here it is:
http://www.kitchenaidconversations.c...p?FORUM_ID=165









gl
hth


----------



## mesecina (Apr 22, 2004)

A while ago, I posted my bread method here. If I can answer any questions, let me know! I don't claim to be a bread expert, but I have baked this bread every week for the past several years... I'm also curious to see anyone else's recipe - it would be nice to branch out sometime, instead of baking exactly the same bread.


----------



## rootzdawta (May 22, 2005)

Thanks ladies . . .off to do research.







:


----------



## kjbrown92 (Dec 13, 2007)

I've only made bread in my Kitchenaid mixer! Here are some links to recipes.... Pizza Crust, baguettes, whole wheat flax bread, and English Muffins. The dough hook is taking the place of your kneading stage, that's all. Usually you want the dough ball to stick to the dough hook and clean the sides of the bowl (though not in all recipes, like English Muffins, which is a wetter dough). Good luck!
Kathy


----------



## mtj999 (May 16, 2021)

I'm looking to get the breadmaker that has collapsible paddles... I really don't care that if you forget to remove the regular paddles that it leaves a hole in the loaf... my problem is that since i DON'T USE preservatives, they fairly quickly grow mold if I don't refrigerate them, but I can't bag/refrigerate them until they are cooled or the bagged bread gets soggy... WHO CARES REALLY.... EXCEPT THEN I or someone else INEVITABLY THROW THE MOLDY LOAF INTO THE TRASH...of course with the paddle inside the loaf since MY BRAIN IS COMPLETELY ALL ABOUT ANOTHER wasted MOALDY LOAF! KA-CHING! ANOTHER $15 paddle & $5 shipping thrown in the trash! last time i did it i ordered (2) paddles... GONE! PAYING EXTRA FOR ZORITSU DOUBLE FOLDING PADDLES THAT AREN'T REMOVABLE!


----------

